# Züruck aus Mexico



## dorschjoe (13. Juni 2006)

Am 16.05 sind wir in Playa del Carmen angekommen und dann natürlich
erstmal die Boote gecheckt.Die erste Ausfahrt gleich für Freitag klargemacht.

Leider ist der erste Tag ohne Fischkontakt geblieben,es wurde
von 8.00-12.00 gefischt.

http://img473.*ih.us/img473/3695/dscf00168jh.jpg

Es wurde auch nur mit drei Ruten gefischt,die auch nicht mehr die Neusten waren.


Die nächste Tour hab ich dann zusammen mit meiner Frau am Montag mit einem anderen Boot gemacht. Sieht zwar genau so aus wie das Erste aber es wurde mit vier Ruten gefischt und die Besatzung war wesentlich freundlicher und hatte mehr Ahnung vom fischen.

http://img234.*ih.us/img234/7392/dsc000264qb.jpg

Die ersten zwei Stunden waren auch sehr erfolgreich, bis 10:00 Uhr hatte ich vier Mahi Mahi. Dann wurde meine Frau leider seekrank, was die Fische wohl  auch merkten, denn ab da an biss leider nur noch ein kleiner Mahi Mahi.

http://img125.*ih.us/img125/7938/dscf00565lo.jpg

http://img50.*ih.us/img50/6142/dscf00581yx.jpg

http://img125.*ih.us/img125/6564/dscf00606pa.jpg

http://img125.*ih.us/img125/2249/dscf00686wh.jpg

Kommen wir nun zur dritten Tour am Donnerstag mit einem Freund von mir.
An diesem Tag gingen uns vier Mahi Mahi an den Haken. An diesem Tag durften wir auch unsere beiden größten Mahi Mahi verhaften, die auch gerecht aufgeteilt waren, da jeder einen großen drillen durfte. Der Drill dauerte ca. 30 Minuten und bei den Kleineren ca. 15 Minuten.

Hier einmal der Köderfisch
http://img247.*ih.us/img247/5922/dsc003080lh.jpg

http://img125.*ih.us/img125/805/dscf01098ji.jpg

http://img247.*ih.us/img247/8397/dscf01128wd.jpg

http://img125.*ih.us/img125/8738/dscf01137go.jpg

http://img247.*ih.us/img247/8366/dscf01119fm.jpg

Die vierte und letzte Tour habe ich mit einem anderen Freund (Nichtangler nur Fotograf) am darauffolgenden Montag gemacht. Sind wieder um 8:00 Uhr morgens losgefahren. Der erste Biss kam gegen 9:00 Uhr und war leider nur ein ca. 90 cm langer Barakuda.

http://img148.*ih.us/img148/6974/dsc003834dw.jpg

Danach mußten wir erstmal auf Befehl des Kapitäns jeder zwei Bierdosen verhaften (no bire no fish). 

Gerade als das letzte Bier geleert war machte sich hinten Hektik breit. Wir drehten uns um und sahen von weitem nur noch ein Marlin ins Wasser tauchen. Im ersten Moment standen die Skipper mit drei krummen Ruten im Heck. Die erste übernahm ich die zweite Rute mußte trotz widerwehr der Fotograf übernehmen. Bei der dritten Rute ist vermutlich auch ein Marlin wieder ausgestiegen. Also hatten ab jetzt ich und der Fotograf jeder ein Marlin im Drill.
http://img133.*ih.us/img133/333/dsc003557jm.jpg

http://img459.*ih.us/img459/466/dsc003647gl.jpg

Der Fotograf, der noch nie in seinem Leben eine Angelrute in der Hand hatte.
http://img77.*ih.us/img77/3267/dsc003755uk.jpg

Der Fotograf schlug sich tapfer. Nachdem seine Multi schon fast leergezogen war, konnte er den Marlin wieder sehr nah ans Boot herandrillen bevor sich leider nach einer Stunde der Haken ausschlitzte (er hatte aber auch schon Krämpfe im Arm und der Bauch war blau da er sein Kampfgurt erst sehr spät angelegt hatte).

Nach eineinhalb Stunden hatte ich meinen Marlin bis auf ca. 40-50 m am Boot dran, wo er sich dann auch mit einigen imposanten Sprüngen zeigte.
Nach ca. zwei Stunden schwamm er ca. in 5 m Wassertiefe neben dem Boot her.
Zwei Versuche den Marlin zu landen ging leider schief. Beim dritten Versuch waren ca. noch 2 m Sehne zwischen Marlin und Rutenspitze. Als er plötzlich unters Boot schwamm und die Sehne riss.
Das war leider schon der dritte Marlin den ich im Drill verloren habe. Es soll einfach nicht sein. Fotos habe ich leider nicht vom Marlin dafür haben wir aber einen Film mit der Digi-Cam gedreht. Den Film werde ich noch versuchen hier reinzustellen.

Alles in Allem ein schöner Urlaub und das Angeln auch noch bezahlbar ist.
Mann muß zwar auf Luxus wie Kampfstuhl verzichten aber dafür hat man fast Fischgarantie.

Das war´s erst mal von mir.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

Toller Bericht und schöne Bilder, Andreas! #6 #6 #6  
Glückwunsch zu den Fängen! #6 #6 #6 
Habe ich gleich mal oben in die Reiseberichtsliste aufgenommen. :m 

Habt Ihr die Doraden mal gewogen, sehen wirklich sehr gut aus. Könntest Du mal sagen was Ihr für die Boote gezahlt habt? Wenn Du es nicht öffentlich posten willst, so sende mir bitte eine PN.

Für den Kameramann ist das ja wirklich ein Hammer, noch nie gefischt und dann mit einem Marlin einsteigen, da hat er vom Anglerleben nicht mehr viel zu erwarten.   

Bin natürlich sehr gespannt auf das Video!


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

geil!
hab schon gewartet nach deinen mißglückten fotoreinstellaktionen.
schöne erlebnisse, die solchen urlaub bestimmt unvergeßlich machen. 
 vor allem für den fotografen


----------



## goeddoek (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

Spitzenbericht mit Fotos, die neidisch machen #6 

Könntes doch auf den Fotos bei den Fischen #a  etwas freundlicher grinsen, oder  :m 

Oder warst Du so abgekämpft vom drillen?  |supergri


----------



## dorschjoe (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

Für 4 Stunden Fischen 190usd inkl. Bier und Softdriks.
Die Größte Dorade war fast so groß wie der Skipper ca.1.6m -1.7m würde ich Tippen.Auf denn einen Foto versuch ich beide hochzuheben,ging nicht.
Kann das sein das die ca 35-40kg gewogen haben?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

Hallo Dorschjoe,
da hast du einiges an Adrenalin verarbeitet.#:  Zu deinem Spruch "Der frühe 
Vogel fängt den Wurm" kann ich sagen: Die zweite Maus bekommt den Käse!|wavey:


----------



## sunny (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

Herrlicher Bericht. Da wird man ja ganz neidisch. Dein Kumpel ist doch jetzt mit Sicherheit auch infiziert oder?


----------



## mj23 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht!


----------



## FalkenFisch (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*



 

Da läuft mir ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen! Danke für den Bericht und schön, dass es mit den Foto´s dann doch noch geklappt hat. Wäre ja schade drum gewesen.

190 US$ sind ja ein echtes Schnäppchen und offensichtlich war die Qualität des Tackle im zweiten Boot ja auch i.O.. Die geringe Bootsgröße macht das ganze ja auch noch spannender. Man sitzt ja quasi auf der Wasseroberfläche. 

Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, als hättet ihr recht dicht unter Land gefischt.
Stimmt das? Und auf welches Gewicht hat die Crew den Marlin geschätzt? 

Der Fotograf hat jetzt wohl entweder ein Trauma und muß in psychiatrische Behandlung, oder ab jetzt ein neues Hobby. Wäre ja ein Einstieg nach Maß, gleich mit einem Marlin zu beginnen!

Freue mich auf das Video!


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

klasse Bericht ! #6 top Fotos ! #6
Köderfische kann man sich ja z.Z. passend in der Ostsee organisieren |kopfkrat ... :m


----------



## sharkhooker (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

Moin
Ein klasse Erlebnis, auch wenn nur in geschriebener Form.
Es lässt aber immerwieder alte Erinnerungen hochkommen wenn man solche Fangberichte liest.

Petri nochmal


----------



## saily (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

Danke für den tollen Bericht#6  Da juckts doch gleich wieder in den
Fingern... 

Schöne Fotos - und die Goldmakrelen sind wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern! Hoffe ihr habt euch eine auf den Grill hauen lassen - was leckereres
gibts ja kaum...|rolleyes 

Schade mit dem Marlin - irgendwann wird auch das noch klappen!
Den Spruch muß ich mir auch immer wieder anhören ...:c 

Tight Lines

saily#h


----------



## The Ghost (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

Top Bericht mit tollen Fotos! #6 #6 #6 
Des mit dem Marlin ist ja wirklich Pech. Da rackerst dich 1,5 Stunden mit ihm ab, und dann wenn du ihn am Boot hast sagt er einfach "Servus". #q 


mfg The Ghost#h


----------



## Ansgar (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*



			
				dorschjoe schrieb:
			
		

> Für 4 Stunden Fischen 190usd inkl. Bier und Softdriks.
> Die Größte Dorade war fast so groß wie der Skipper ca.1.6m -1.7m würde ich Tippen.Auf denn einen Foto versuch ich beide hochzuheben,ging nicht.
> Kann das sein das die ca 35-40kg gewogen haben?
> 
> Gruß Andreas




Moin - 

Meinst Du beide zusammen 35 - 40kg? Denke das ist realistisch fuer die Fische, aber es ist manchmal schwer zu sagen von den Fotos... 
Ich habe ein Bild mit 2 30Pfuendern (gewogen), stelle das mal zum Vergleich rein, wenn ich es finde. Dann hast Du einen guten Anhaltspunkt.
Oder meinst Du jeweils 35kg? Also wenn Du nicht 2 Weltrekordfische gefangen hast eigentlich nicht :q 
Schoener Trip!

All the best 
Ansgar


----------



## angelschnur (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

Schöne Bilder, toller Bericht !!!
Schade das ihr die Marline verloren habt !!! Aber so bleibt wenigstens die Spannung auf den ersten erhalten|supergri :c !!
Und die Doraden sind ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern:m !!!


 MfG

   Angelschnur


----------



## Reisender (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

Klasse Bericht !!!!

|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 


Man/n das ist eine Reise wert !!! 

Über wenn hast du gebucht ???? Kannst auch per PN senden .......#h


----------



## JohnvanJerk (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

Super Bericht, hatte sowas mal auf Fuerteventura gebucht ....leider erfolglos, aber das zu lesen spornt glatt an !!


----------



## Stellfisch (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

Hallo,

Ich will auch nächste Jahr mit meiner besseren Hälfte nach Playa del Carmen. Ist es sehr aufwendig ein Bot zu organisieren?;+

Aber Ich denke es lohnt sich, oder?

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## marlin2304 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Züruck aus Mexico*

Schöner Bericht, suche noch ein Urlaubsland, vielleicht Mexiko.


----------

